# Winsor blue?



## dickhutchings

I tried to use this mixed with white expecting a light blue. I got aqua. Is that what I should expect from winsor blue?








I have to get some more blues today at lunch time to finish my sky and snow scene. I won't be using Winsor Blue.

Here's the start of my painting, same as my first but hopefully a better outcome. I used my proportional tool to help get the cabin right. I can't paint a round moon. Should I use a stencil?


----------



## Sorin

Premixed colors can be useful but only after you've used them enough to know them. Never know what they put in there. Best to hold yourself to pure colors till you have a strong mixing sense developed. In the blues I keep cobalt and only cheat with cerulean blue.
As far as the moon, don't worry 'bout it. Oils are a layering paint & you'll add touches as you go. You can refine the shape as you go. Trying for perfect shapes early on is kinda like ignoring the nature of painting with oils. You'll end up fighting to constantly stay within lines.


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks Sorin. BTW, these are acrylics not oils. I just bought a tube of Liquitex Cobalt, and black. I want to start replacing my paints with professional ones so this is what I started with. Sticker shock!:vs_OMG: Glad I'll only be buying these a tube or 2 at a time. Thanks to my A.C.Moore app that Terry told me about, I got 55% off the most expensive tube. Yay! Thanks Terry.


----------



## Liz

I use ultramarine blue with my acrylics, that's what came with the set and that's what I continue to use. It gives a light blue when mixed with white.


----------



## TerryCurley

I think your moon is fine Dick. I just freehand my suns and moons. I find using a coin or something like that very cumbersome to do and a slight imperfection can make the painting interesting. I know you are working with acrylics but there isn't too much difference than working with oil. 

I never have used Winsor Blue. So far I use Ultramarine Blue when I want it translucent. Cobalt blue or Cerulean blue (depending on how light or dark I want it) when I want it opaque. And Prussian blue when I want the color to be as deep and rich as I can get it. The pigmentation in the Prussian Blue is so strong it makes it very hard to clean out of the brushes but it really is great for a nighttime effect.


----------



## dickhutchings

That's what came in my paint set as well and it worked well for my first painting. The winsor came in a box of Galleria paints. Don't know why they put that in there. I thought it was a box of primaries.


----------



## Liz

My first set of acrylics was Liquitex Basics and I still continue to use the brand.


----------



## dickhutchings

Liz said:


> My first set of acrylics was Liquitex Basics and I still continue to use the brand.


I should try those before I get too used the professional stuff.:biggrin:


----------



## Jalapeno

Winsor Blue is Winsor and Newton's name for Pthalo Blue. It comes in two shades, Red shade or Green shade. Based on the photo of your painting it looks like you have the green shade.










The red shade looks quite different.


----------



## Sorin

Don't mistake names for quality... I stopped using Liquitex a quarter century ago after watching my paintings fade away in just a few years.


----------



## dickhutchings

So what is your paint of choice?


----------



## TerryCurley

I'm using oil not acrylic but my favorite is M. Graham and my second favorite is Winsor Newton. I haven't been doing it long enough to know if any of my work fades over time.

When I do acrylic I use Master Touch.


----------



## Asancta

Dick you worry too much.At this stage it doesn't matter what brand you use...is not like they will magically transform you into a Rembrandt over night.At this stage you should just practice...and practice ...and practice  Doesn't matters how it comes out...that's how you learn.


----------



## Liz

I've been using Liquitex for 6 years and I haven't noticed any fading whatsoever.


----------



## dickhutchings

Asancta said:


> Dick you worry too much.At this stage it doesn't matter what brand you use...is not like they will magically transform you into a Rembrandt over night.At this stage you should just practice...and practice ...and practice  Doesn't matters how it comes out...that's how you learn.


I think your wrong. I will be the next rembrant:vs_smirk:

I'm thinking of getting some 8x10 canvases and liquitex basics and do exactly as you say. Paint, paint, paint. After I finish my masterpiece that is.:vs_cool:


----------



## just

dickhutchings said:


> I think your wrong. I will be the next rembrant:vs_smirk:
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some 8x10 canvases and liquitex basics and do exactly as you say. Paint, paint, paint. After I finish my masterpiece that is.:vs_cool:


You have your hands full with being the next Dick Hutchings.


----------



## TerryCurley

dickhutchings said:


> I think your wrong. I will be the next rembrant:vs_smirk:
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some 8x10 canvases and liquitex basics and do exactly as you say. Paint, paint, paint. After I finish my masterpiece that is.:vs_cool:


That's my philosophy, just paint, paint, paint. At first I never ever thought I would sell a painting at any price....in fact I wasn't interested in doing it. Then I had so many I started giving them away and some people gave me payment for them. Woooo...that opened a whole new door. You are where I was a little over a year ago.


----------



## Sorin

"A" has it right... Don't over-think. B'sides, it may be that they've improved their pigments. Getcha some clear medium too so you can play with transparencies & not just opaques.


----------



## euroceltic

dickhutchings said:


> That's what came in my paint set as well and it worked well for my first painting. The winsor came in a box of Galleria paints. Don't know why they put that in there. I thought it was a box of primaries.


Maybe so you'd run back and buy more.


----------



## abt2k15

Asancta said:


> Dick you worry too much.At this stage it doesn't matter what brand you use...is not like they will magically transform you into a Rembrandt over night.At this stage you should just practice...and practice ...and practice  Doesn't matters how it comes out...that's how you learn.



i agree and disagree - well of course just my opinion since i lack a lot of knowledge but from what i experienced is when the $ matter its quite hard for beginner to find the right paint or rather how paint behaves. this is where you would have an advantage with more expensive paint since it´s pre mixed ( like amsterdam fluid series etc ).

i did digital painting before i started acrylics. i try to find shapes with overlapping opaque brushstrokes - to me it´s really hard to do with water since it´s hard to premix. i found some very cheap dry retarder ( 18€ a liter ) and that enabled me to premix colors, make them last longer before they dry and increase the fluency aswell.

if $ didnt matter id just buy some of the better brands paints that already have the behaviour id like so i certainly would say paint does matter since it is a huge aspect on your painting experience.


----------

